

Ether One: The Video Game That Tries to Simulate Dementia - dnetesn
http://www.newyorker.com/business/currency/ether-one-video-game-tries-simulate-dementia

======
bake
Jonathan Franzen's book, The Corrections, contains some very vivid scenes &
chapters through the eyes of a man suffering from dementia -- I can't speak to
their accuracy, but they are very powerful.

------
notthemessiah
The same developer who made Dear Ester previously made a HL2 mod that takes
the player through delusions of someone suffering from Korsakoff's Syndrome

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korsakovia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Korsakovia)

[http://www.moddb.com/mods/korsakovia/news/korsakovia-
release...](http://www.moddb.com/mods/korsakovia/news/korsakovia-released/)

